
Don’t Do Multipart Requests on AWS Lambda - codecitizen
https://www.reddit.com/r/serverless/comments/a0nsin/dont_do_multipart_requests_on_aws_lambda/
======
bradknowles
Maybe we should instead link to the original post on medium at
[https://medium.com/trust-bob-blog/serverless-quick-
tip-1-don...](https://medium.com/trust-bob-blog/serverless-quick-tip-1-dont-
do-multipart-requests-on-aws-lambda-ccc4709c28d3) ?

~~~
codecitizen
Uh yeah, would've probably been wiser.

